# Groomed Kobe for the first time



## rt625 (Nov 7, 2013)

Yesterday I took Kobe to the groomer for his first haircut. I have a friend who has a Maltese and just love the way he is groomed so I got the number and decided to take him there. My friend has been using this groomer for about 4 years and never had any issues. When I picked him up from the groomer I noticed his eyes were blood shot the left eye was a lot worse than the right. I asked the groomer what happened and he said it is from being really stressed out and that it happens to many dogs when they are very stressed. He said it would go away by the next day. This morning I checked his eyes and they are still the same. It doesnt seem to bother him. They did say he was not behaving and wonder if they may have poked him with something by accident or maybe the shampoo got into his eyes. Not sure what to think. 

Rita and Kobe
He does look really cute. They did a nice job, but am worried to take him back!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Even if the groomer did EVERYTHING right, and was very gentle, grooming is stressful for dogs&#8230; especially dogs who aren't used to it. Kodi goes every 3 weeks for bath, trim and nails, and I bathe him weekly myself in between. He knows his groomer well and likes her. I *STILL* stay with him while he is being groomed. It is less stressful for him that way, and he doesn't have to wait in a strange cage before and after, with strange, often large dogs coming an and out, and often barking, commotion and OTHER stressed-out dogs. I know lots of people drop their dogs off and think nothing of it. But I know how long cortisol stays in the body after a stressful event, and want to keep stress levels as low as possible for my dog.

You might want to see if you can arrange to stay. I always get a first thing in the morning appointment, so there's no problem with back-up if they get behind schedule. The other thing you have to be ABSOLUTELY SURE about, is that you can remain calm, not overly sympathetic, and not make it harder for the groomer. In the beginning, Kodi would whine at me when the groomer started bathing him. I would walk out of sight and wait till he stopped, then come back. I used to age to feed him treats while she did his nails to keep him still without restraint, but he eventually got to the point where I don't even have to do that. The groomer and I just chit chat while she does him. So I'm there for moral support, and to make sure he's there for the shortest time possible, but I make sure I don't interfere with the groomer's job, either.


----------



## rt625 (Nov 7, 2013)

Thanks Karen. I dont think the groomer allows you to stay with them while they are getting groomed, but I will ask for next time. He was the second dog to get groomed so I know they werent backed up, but they did tell me that they had to work on him for about two hours because he would not cooperate. Do you think that stress caused this issue with his eyes? Is there anything that I can do for him so that it clears up or do I just have to wait it out? 

Rita and Kobe


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

rt625 said:


> Thanks Karen. I dont think the groomer allows you to stay with them while they are getting groomed, but I will ask for next time. He was the second dog to get groomed so I know they werent backed up, but they did tell me that they had to work on him for about two hours because he would not cooperate. Do you think that stress caused this issue with his eyes? Is there anything that I can do for him so that it clears up or do I just have to wait it out?
> 
> Rita and Kobe


Yes, I do think that stress could have caused it, and I don't think there is anything you CAN do except wait it out, unless he is looking uncomfortable&#8230; in which case a check by the vet is in order.

I would change groomers rather than leave my dog with a groomer. I am the customer, THEY are providing a service. If they won't provide the service I want in the way that I want it&#8230; I go elsewhere.

Honestly, if I had to choose between leaving Kodi alone at a groomer or not taking him to a groomer at all, and doing it all myself&#8230; I'd do it all myself.


----------



## rt625 (Nov 7, 2013)

Thank goodness he does not look uncomfortable. I'm on the search for another groomer. Thanks for your advice.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

rt625 said:


> Thank goodness he does not look uncomfortable. I'm on the search for another groomer. Thanks for your advice.


Check with your groomer first, and see if there's a time you can set up an appointment for you to be there. It sounds like you like the way she groomed him, and there is no evidence that she did anything wrong.


----------



## rt625 (Nov 7, 2013)

Yes was going to call them first because they really did a nice job. May also consider learning how to groom him myself. I am a hairdresser cant imagine it being that difficult to do. Just need to look into all the tools I am going to need.


----------

